
Spotify in Early Talks to Buy Sports and Pop-Culture Outlet the Ringer - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spotify-in-early-talks-to-buy-sports-and-pop-culture-outlet-the-ringer-11579302564
======
ivankolev
Long time reader of Bill Simmons, ever since I read his Book of Basketball.
Also listening to many of the Ringer podcasts, they have the best analysis and
news coverage of NBA. Great move by Spotify to strenghten their media
offerings, kudos to Simmons and the team, it looks like win-win situation.

